# Duck stance and carving



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i ride +15/-15 and i have no problems transitioning from toe to heel. 

if you are uncomfortable with that stance why dont you ride where you are comfortable?


----------



## rick1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Landing switch with a fwd stance is f-cking scary man! haha! Seriously, I've got no prob riding fwd with my directional stick, but I'd like to get better with my twin tip..


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

I ride +15 / -12. I love carving with this setup.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Try pointing your knees outwards when you carve, and set your weight more so on your heels. Also, are you doing extentions and compressions when you carve? If you aren't, that might also explain why you're having a hard time carving. I ride with pretty ducked angles, and loooooovvveee carving with it.


----------



## rick1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah that's right I can carve really deep in the groomers with a fwd stance. You're probably right, I'm trying to make the board turn when I go on my heels instead of using the sidecut! I'll try that this weekend, concentrate on torsinal flex in my transitions and keep my shoulders parallel to the board. Thanks for the tips!


----------

